# International World Alzheimer's Day



## Retired (Sep 19, 2006)

*A Message from Canadian Parliamentary Ministers Dosanjh and Bennett
World Alzheimer's Day*

On September 21st - World Alzheimer's Day - we are pleased to recognize the efforts of Alzheimer's associations around the world, who are raising awareness about dementia. 

Globally, about 18 million people currently have dementia. In Canada, there are an estimated 364,000 Canadians over the age of 65 living with Alzheimer's Disease or related dementia.

With aging populations around the world, dealing with the diseases that are most common in old age is becoming more and more urgent. Alzheimer's disease is one of the most devastating of these diseases, as it involves not simply the clinical loss of memory, but the deterioration of cherished bonds with family and loved ones, indeed, with ones sense of unique personal history and identity. There is no known cause or cure for Alzheimer's Disease. However, there is medication to treat some of the symptoms. 

As Minister of Health and Minister of State for Public Health, we applaud the ongoing work of over 150 national, provincial and local Alzheimer's organizations in Canada, and encourage all Canadians to keep informed and learn more about this devastating disease.

The Honourable Ujjal Dosanjh 
Minister of Health 
 The Honourable Carolyn Bennett
Minister of State (Public Health)
source

Is there someone in your family afflicted with Alzheimer's and how are their caregiver's coping?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Intn'l World Alzheimer's Day*

Off topic comments moved to http://forum.psychlinks.ca/showthread.php?t=5100.


----------



## Retired (Sep 20, 2006)

Press Release- *World Alzheimer's Day *

MONTREAL, Sept. 18 /CNW Telbec/ - Richard Robinson, President of the Federation of Quebec Alzheimer Societies, and Nathalie Ross, Executive Director, invite media representatives to a press briefing in honour of World Alzheimer's Day and the 100th anniversary of the discovery of the disease.

A review of priorities and an analysis of the current situation will serve as a springboard for a debate on the social issues related to Alzheimer's disease.

*DATE:     Thursday, September 21, 2006

TIME:     10:00 a.m.

LOCATION: Montreal Sheraton Hotel
                475, Sherbrooke West

                Olympus Room (1st floor)*


For more information about Alzheimer's, and support in Canada visit:

*Alzheimer Society*


----------



## Holly (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi TSOW,
Wonderful site with great information about Alzheimer's.  Dave's climb of the mountain is very inspiring.  Take care


----------

